# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ομοαξονικό καλώδιο RG 11 της CommScope (USA) απο SatLux

## lambrosk

> *Lambrosk:* Μου στείλαν σήμερα με newsletter απο Satlux το παρακάτω mail:


 Το πρόβλημα της απώλειας σήματος ή ρεύματος, έρχεται τώρα να το λύσει η εταιρεία CommScope, η οποία πετυχαίνει την μικρότερη δυνατή απώλεια όχι μόνο στα καλώδια οικιακής χρήσεως αλλά ακόμη και στην τελευταία τεχνολογία οπτικής ίνας. Ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρουμε τις απώλειες του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου RG 11 .

Απώλειες καλωδίου RG 11
Συχνότητες σε MHz
Db/100μέτρα
2200 21.78
2400 25.64

Το καλώδιο αυτό είναι κατάλληλο για χρήση σε οποιαδήποτε εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού συστήματος ή επίγειας κεραίας καθώς είναι άφλεκτο, αντέχει σε δύσκολα καιρικά φαινόμενα, και σε απότομες αλλαγές της θερμοκρασίας. Μπορείτε ακόμη να το θάψετε κάτω από το έδαφος ή να το θέσετε σε λειτουργία σε υποθαλάσσιες συνθήκες. Συνεπώς αποτελεί την καλύτερη λύση για οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή !!!

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση , παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με την εταιρία μας και το αρμόδιο τμήμα θα σας εξυπηρετήσει αμέσως.
Τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας : 210 9968010 - 13
Με εκτίμηση, 
Sat Lux ltd Hellas 




> *Lambrosk:* Ρώτησα και μου είπαν τιμή λιανικής 2€ / μέτρο!


[/b]

----------


## Achille

To RG 11 είναι 75Ω και όχι 50Ω, και είναι πιθανό να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στην προσαρμογή των κεραιών.

Δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο που να είναι κατάλληλο για τα πάντα. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι κατάλληλο για κεραίες τηλεοράσεως και δορυφορικές, αλλά όχι για κεραίες wifi.

----------


## lambrosk

Thanks  ::  δεν το γνώριζα αυτό νόμιζα ότι ήταν 50άρι...

----------


## ngia

Το 75 άρι μπορεί να παίξει και στα δικά μας συστήματα αλλά με κάποια στάσιμα λόγω κακής προσαρμογής. Οι επιπρόσθετες απώλειες λόγω στασίμων θα είναι της τάξης του 1dB. για μικρό μήκος και θα αυξάνονται για μεγαλύτερο.
Δεν προτείνω πάντως τη χρήση τους.

Επίσης αντίστοιχης ποιότητας 75άρια ιταλικά καλώδια έρχονται χοντρική κοντά στο 1e/m

----------


## orion

Το καταληλοτερο καλωδιο της Commscope για WIFI ειναι το WBC (100, 195, 240, 400, 600) .

----------

